# Google Wallet Balance and Replacement Nexus



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

PLZ Help!

I was using Google Wallet on my 1st Galaxy Nexus. The phone had some issues so I sent it back for a replacement device. I was under the impression my g-wallet funds synced to my google account. I installed a Rom with Wallet preloaded- opened it up expecting it to sync my wallet info.

NOPE-- $30 from Previous wallet is gone. My wallet is showing the same $10 Credit from Google as if I never used it before...

Any suggestions to get my money to show up in Wallet? Did I just give $30 to the G-Team?

I've called "Money Network" and they could not help because Wallet is only supported on Sprint. They also asked for my Previous User ID number but that is gone with the returned Gnex...

Mike


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

And the lucky fellow who gets your old one when its fixed will have your $30. For some reason everything is through a hardware Id on your device. I've had 2 replacements and got a new free $10 each time


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

SySerror said:


> And the lucky fellow who gets your old one when its fixed will have your $30. For some reason everything is through a hardware Id on your device. I've had 2 replacements and got a new free $10 each time


this is absolutely true, unfortunately.

My friend and I both got replacement phones at the same time (his was a cracked screen, mine was signal issues). We realized setting up our new phones that the money wouldn't transfer, so we went out and had a little spending spree to empty our Google Wallets before resetting/sending our old phones back.

The good news is you do get the free $10 back when you install the GWall app again









sorry you lost your funds


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

i would call your credit card company that you funded your gwallet with and ask for a refund. further more i would advise the company that supports gwallet that you dont care if your phone isnt technically supported by them and that your money on the account is your money. i would report them to the BBB and try to fudge them over as much as possible. this is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> i would call your credit card company that you funded your gwallet with and ask for a refund. further more i would advise the company that supports gwallet that you dont care if your phone isnt technically supported by them and that your money on the account is your money. i would report them to the BBB and try to fudge them over as much as possible. this is absolutely ridiculous


any updates on what happened? did you just take the loss or did you tryto get ur money back


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've gotten absolutely nowhere. I'm thankful this is only $30 but there it doesn't change the fact that this is incredibly bad practice. Its linked to my Gmail and even my old receipts have synced, but because I don't have the user I'd string they won't help. I even have the email confirming the transfer but that hasn't helped. They said if I used the card a few more times I would have been forced to create an account with my full personal id info but I didn't make it there either as I only used it twice.

I've emailed gwallet support with no response. Next step to call my credit card and I'm confident they'll be more helpful.

The scary part is I was about to load $500 at first because I was going to use it at Costco but thankfully they didn't accept it and my trial run was a nominal amount of money.

That said, there has to be a better way to sync funds.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

I think their intention was to make it so you couldn't just flash a different ROM and put in a new gmail and get another free $10, but yes, you'd expect that since it's all tied to your gmail google would have records of it and understand what happened.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Google Wallet is NOT supported on this phone. It's a risk you were willing to take using it on this phone. Your best bet is to try to go through your credit card company. I don't see Google supporting this, since it's not supposed to be on your phone to begin with. For anyone who thinks it's bs, or outrageous, switch to Sprint where Google Wallet will have full support. Otherwise, you use it at your own risk, period.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

SySerror said:


> I think their intention was to make it so you couldn't just flash a different ROM and put in a new gmail and get another free $10, but yes, you'd expect that since it's all tied to your gmail google would have records of it and understand what happened.


The reason for it is so that someone can't get your gmail password and spend your money. Gmail accounts get phished all the time. It does make sense to do it this way. However, it would be nice if it were more well known. I had no idea until reading this thread.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Regardless if its supported on the phone or not, it should be sync'd with your Google account like ALL of the other Google services including applications, music, books, and movies you also pay for.

What happens if I change phones like a normal person through upgrades? I lose my money and start a new account every time? That's just bad practice.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

MikeAce00 said:


> Regardless if its supported on the phone or not, it should be sync'd with your Google account like ALL of the other Google services including applications, music, books, and movies you also pay for.
> 
> What happens if I change phones like a normal person through upgrades? I lose my money and start a new account every time? That's just bad practice.


again...lol.

google wallet is a sprint exclusive. how is it bad practice on their part? you're using something that was never intended to be used on verizon's network.


----------



## coverton (Dec 19, 2011)

nhat said:


> so you're using a modified app that wasn't designed to work with your phone...you're asking for support on something that your phone and network don't support.
> 
> bad practice? lol...
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering about this statement in regards to what you responded to. Mostly because I have no idea on what I'm about to ask, but here it is. Does GW work on Sprint's phones as it does on the Nexus? Meaning, if you have $12 on phone 'A' and it takes a crap and you replace it with phone 'B', will you lose $12 from A and gain a free $10 from B, in effect losing $2 due to a change in hardware? If so then, it does seem to be a bad practice, but then, I don't know how it works on Sprint.


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

To address the "Bad Practice lolz"-
Truthfully I'm not all the upset, I understand the risk of hacked apps and this in is part why I only loaded $50 in the first place. I get it, my loss.

However I am shocked this hasn't been mentioned or warned before. Generally speaking we have a great community and know of most risks before we tinker with apps like this. On this issue I was a bit blindsided. Again my loss, live and learn.

There is still room to improve though. Money Network sent me a receipt to track my funds and confirming the transfer. Then told me the receipt means nothing and they can't refund my money. Considering I even have an order number on the receipt you would expect they could track down my money. The fact they can't is bothersome to say the least.

My disappointment on Google's part comes from the fact that they send an email saying Gwallet is merged with Gcheckout. I also get instructions how to spend the money when buying online. Maybe I'm misunderstanding but I thought if the app does not work (because its hacked) well at least I can get online and use gcheckout and spend it online. The fact that Google can sync my receipts from phone to phone but not my balance, nor does it actually show up in Gcheckout is another area that needs to be improved.

In no way am I losing sleep over this or bitching about a hacked app. The app is a novelty and rather fun to show off. It still needs improvement though and I hope that by sharing my experiences at least a few other users will better understand what risks they are taking.

Last thing-
On sprint I believe the same thing happens. However they can also look up your account with an MEIN from your phone. Being that Verizon is not supported, they were not able to locate my account with my MEIN because its not in their database. In the event they can return your money, not there is a fee for them to return it.

***THE KEY is write down your user id number from the app. That would have allowed me to get a refund much easier. Anyone can lose a phone or have it stolen so if you have money on the prepaid card having the user id number could save you some cash.

Cheers guys and gals!

Mike

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

I am most likely getting a replacement phone soon and after reading this thread i called to figure exactly what the deal is.... All they require is the User ID and MEID of your old phone and new phone and they can transfer the balance. the money is not tied to a particular gmail.com account but rather the MEID of the device. I was assure as long as i have that information i will be okay.

as for the dumb guy who says that we should stop bitching and moaning because our phone isnt officialy supported. WHO CARES!!!!!!! they may not have to provide technical support for the app but you better fudgeing believe that if they accept my money in exchange for a service they better give me that service. if they didnt want to, then they should not accept my money. simple as that.



MikeAce00 said:


> To address the "Bad Practice lolz"-
> Truthfully I'm not all the upset, I understand the risk of hacked apps and this in is part why I only loaded $50 in the first place. I get it, my loss.
> 
> However I am shocked this hasn't been mentioned or warned before. Generally speaking we have a great community and know of most risks before we tinker with apps like this. On this issue I was a bit blindsided. Again my loss, live and learn.
> ...


----------



## Mr Android (Nov 30, 2011)

WHEW!

Thank goodness I found this thread when I did.

I had my GNex replaced by Verizon this last week, and was shocked that my Google Wallet balance didn't carry over. I had added $50 about 10 days ago (I use it quite a bit between CVS and my local dry cleaner) and had a balance over $60 when I started using the new phone.

LUCKILY, I have the defective device sitting in front of me in the box about to take it to the Fed Ex drop off.

So what do I need to do? Power it up, and side load Wallet again and then write down the MEID number? Can all of this be done over Wifi? The defective part of the phone was the data connection...









Thanks!


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

MikeAce00 said:


> PLZ Help!
> 
> I was using Google Wallet on my 1st Galaxy Nexus. The phone had some issues so I sent it back for a replacement device. I was under the impression my g-wallet funds synced to my google account. I installed a Rom with Wallet preloaded- opened it up expecting it to sync my wallet info.
> 
> ...


I called money network and gave them my reload transaction number (even being on verizon) and they will ask for id verification and confirm...then transfer the balance to your new card if you activated wallet again on your nex. Also...if you wish not to do that...they will refund your balance via check 4-6 weeks, - a 5 dollar processing fee. Same thing happened to me.

Funds are not tied to your device. They are tied to a transaction. Period. If you have recpiepts and confirmation of the transaction..that is all you need. You dont have to have the ID number of the phone.

Dont accept them saying wallet is not supported by vzw...doesnt matter...wallet is wallet...you added money to their network...no matter how you did it...its your money. You can also add money via wallet online...what carrier supports that? none....get a different rep...tell them you got your phone replaced and had reloaded your previous card (find the confirmation email they send when you reloaded and give them the order/confirm number). Then give them the ID of the new card (if you activated) or tell them you want it back via check.

Id argue with them if I had to. It really makes no difference whether wallet is supported or not...you still added money to the card...so they can give it back to you. Its YOUR money.


----------



## Mr Android (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, it was easier for me than expected reading this thread. I gave them the user ID on the new GNex Wallet app and the first 4 digits and last 4 digits of the credit card used to add funds, and they said I'll see my balance update on the new phone within 48 hours.

Whew.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

nhat said:


> so you're using a modified app that wasn't designed to work with your phone...you're asking for support on something that your phone and network don't support.
> 
> bad practice? lol...
> 
> ...


u are a fing idiot... who cares what network it is on. that is not a acceptable excuse as that is some arbitrary reason they made up simply not to support us on vzw, prob because vzw signed some sort of deal with the them. the internet (ie the network) is a dumb pipe and our phones have the proper software and hardware to support google wallet. so stop wasting peoples times with ur fucking crap comments.

thanks


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

nhat said:


> so you're using a modified app that wasn't designed to work with your phone...you're asking for support on something that your phone and network don't support.
> 
> bad practice? lol...
> 
> ...


The question is not weather the device supports the feature . Its a business. Wallet is available online. The bottom line is money was given to the network. This fact is not dismissed . Doesn't matter if you mailed cash in and received a transaction code. You paid for a gift card....if its lost.. the funds can be restored . Period.

Its not a matter of the app or a supported device. Its a money transaction...with proof of receipt. The app argument wouldn't hold up in court. I'm speaking from experience. I've done this 2times with 2 replacement nexus phones on vzw.

The money you added to a card in wallet doesn't disappear because the app is not supported. That doesn't mean the actual transaction didn't take place.

Again...keep the email for the reload and give them the transaction Id. They will refund your money. I have a check on its way to me in the mail from the exact same incident

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

Even if it was on sprint...and you needed a replacement device. Its still the same situation... you will have to call and have then transfer funds from the previous card to your new card.

Can't really blame the guy above acting like that. Some people just never get passed the concrete operation thinking stage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

Mr Android said:


> Yeah, it was easier for me than expected reading this thread. I gave them the user ID on the new GNex Wallet app and the first 4 digits and last 4 digits of the credit card used to add funds, and they said I'll see my balance update on the new phone within 48 hours.
> 
> Whew.


Yup. Knew they would. They would be stealing....scratch....robbing you if they didn't refund your money.

I've done it twice. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Android (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like I get the $10 gift card with the new handset as well, even though I already used it on my last one.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't believe it's been mentioned yet but something like this is HEAVILY regulated given that this is a network that allows for finances to be transferred both in and out of your account(s). These financial regulations absolutely do not care whether VZW supports Google Wallet or not. These financial regulations MOSTLY care about keeping you from laundering money but they also offer some serious protections to the persons who the money belongs to.

*If you cannot get your money back from Google*, then you need to talk to your state's attorney general's office. That said, *it sounds like that's unnecessary* from what most people in here are saying.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

There is a simple solution to all of this, just don't use Google wallet. Is really THAT much of a hassle to use an actual card or input numbers? I mean come on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

